# Paul O'grady



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thursday ITV 8.30......can't wait.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I was watching secret lives of dogs tonight, but dozed off - I hope they all got sorted out with their OCD behaviours?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Who is Paul O'grady? Was this the man Tracey pined for with dirty hands?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Who is Paul O'grady? Was this the man Tracey pined for with dirty hands?


Hahahaha no!!!
That was Louis Theroux (& I still do!)
It would do me no good pining for Paul o grady - he's gay!
He used to do a drag act called lily savage, now he is a great chat show host, and he is renowned for his love of dogs, and highlights the needs of rescue dogs to be Rehomed x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes the OCD behaviours got better. That was sad!! Poor dogs!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Hahahaha no!!!
> It would do me no good pining for Paul o grady - he's gay!
> H


P O'G gay??!! Well I never. Your Gaydar must be fine tuned, Tracey, I've no idea how you could tell. 
I only really liked him when he was Lilly Savage but 'For the love of Dogs' is a guilty pleasure. Marion is liable to sit sniffling with red eyes through it. So I have to ignore the huge trumpet like nose blows and wobbly breathing when it's on.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> P O'G gay??!! Well I never. Your Gaydar must be fine tuned, Tracey, I've no idea how you could tell.
> I only really liked him when he was Lilly Savage but 'For the love of Dogs' is a guilty pleasure. Marion is liable to sit sniffling with red eyes through it. So I have to ignore the huge trumpet like nose blows and wobbly breathing when it's on.


I know...... Amazing intuition!! 
Did you know Graeme Norton was too??!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is this an inside joke because he is flaming gay or has Tracey really got good gaydar?

Datun what is all this ignoring the huge trumpet like blows? Surely you bring her a box of tissues and a trash can, hold her tenderly and calm her wobbly breathing?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Is this an inside joke because he is flaming gay or has Tracey really got good gaydar?
> 
> Datun what is all this ignoring the huge trumpet like blows? Surely you bring her a box of tissues and a trash can, hold her tenderly and calm her wobbly breathing?


"Flaming gay!!"


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tracey, you can add Dale Winton to your list as well....or did your gaydar miss him!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Tracey, you can add Dale Winton to your list as well....or did your gaydar miss him!


Dale winton????....... No way!!!
Are you sure??  x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Positive.....I asked Cilla!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I never!! Dale Winton?  Would never gave guessed!! 

_"Hey, the next time you're at the checkout counter and you hear the beep
[*beep *beep] think of all the fun you can have on SUPERMARKET SWEEP!"_


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

While we are on the subject.. There's two I've often wondered about? Alan Carr and Julian Cleary. What's your 'dar tell you about them then Tracey?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> While we are on the subject.. There's two I've often wondered about? Alan Carr and Julian Cleary. What's your 'dar tell you about them then Tracey?


Julian claret - a definite possibility! I've always thought he was.
As for Alan Carr, I'm not convinced by him..... He's too flirty  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I love Paul O'Grady, enjoyed his books too, makes me laugh that I bet a lot of his older fans now would have not been amused by him if they were his neighbour back in the 80's! reminds me of my mad London nights out....remembering the old days...must dig out some photo's, they would really make you laugh!
As for these gentlemen, now I'm not sure but I have a feeling that dancer Louie Spence may actually be gay?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What about Eddy Izzard? He puzzles me. Is he? Isn't he?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think Eddie is - I think he just likes makeup!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I know...... Amazing intuition!!
> Did you know Graeme Norton was too??!!


Eeh! well I never etc. 
Just watched an old episode of Father Ted with GN as Father Noel Furlong. - nearly wet myself (and I've seen it about 50 times too).


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> What about Eddy Izzard? He puzzles me. Is he? Isn't he?


EI isn't, though David Walliams has always liked to keep people guessing.
To be serious though, sexuality isn't what it used to be. A gay mate of mine used to say that somebody's sexuality should be taken with a pinch of 'mind your own ***!! business'. I suspect that's what's happening. There's a lot of real things to worry about without adding to the problems. Even my old stomping ground of Liverpool has become very cosmo and I myself have used moisturiser on occasions. I draw the line at high energy music tho.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> EI isn't, though David Walliams has always liked to keep people guessing.
> To be serious though, sexuality isn't what it used to be. A gay mate of mine used to say that somebody's sexuality should be taken with a pinch of 'mind your own ***!! business'. I suspect that's what's happening. There's a lot of real things to worry about without adding to the problems. Even my old stomping ground of Liverpool has become very cosmo and I myself have used moisturiser on occasions. I draw the line at high energy music tho.


DW married a stunning female model and has a kid. That means nothing I guess.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

What do I know? After listening to Radio 2, I assumed George Ezra was middle aged and black.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Who is George Ezra?.......don't listen to the radio, can you tell?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> DW married a stunning female model and has a kid. That means nothing I guess.


DW dale winton....married??? Children 
I thought we'd categorised him!!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> DW dale winton....married??? Children
> I thought we'd categorised him!!



DAVID WALLIAMS - try and keep up Tracey


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DW = David Walliams 
Random google showed this... http://www.bestdaily.co.uk/showbiz/...liams-and-lara-stone-welcome-first-child.html


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> DAVID WALLIAMS - try and keep up Tracey


Haha


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Who is George Ezra?.......don't listen to the radio, can you tell?


Get him on Spotify, close your eyes and listen- In my head, he looks like Morgan Freeman


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> DAVID WALLIAMS - try and keep up Tracey


I know!!!!! - I was playing a bit of devils avocado!!!
I was going to refer to DW as Datun Walnut!!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I know!!!!! - I was playing a bit of devils avocado!!!
> I was going to refer to DW as Datun Walnut!!


How dare you. I'm tescosexual - I've got a bag for life and my own cardboard wine carrier.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> How dare you. I'm tescosexual - I've got a bag for life and my own cardboard wine carrier.


 Marion comes on here too you know! What will she say been referred to as a bag for life????
....... Or is she the wine carrier??  x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Best if I shut up now


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You guys need to get into comedy writing! Can barely contain myself over here.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love this thread!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

On how these threads digress!! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well to bring it back......as usual it was a wonderful show. Just love his filthy laugh and the way he is with all the dogs. Just wonderful. He is so natural.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I loved that roxy jumped into her long lost owners arms  x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Had a little tear in my eye there!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Marion comes on here too you know! What will she say been referred to as a bag for life????
> ....... Or is she the wine carrier??  x


Hang on a minute!! I'm just catching up on this.....I see, so while the cat's away being busy the mice will play eh? I'll take the title of wine carrier please but only if I'm carrying it in a glass


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Hang on a minute!! I'm just catching up on this.....I see, so while the cat's away being busy the mice will play eh? I'll take the title of wine carrier please but only if I'm carrying it in a glass


Hahahaha - I wondered where you were!!
I'm with you on the wine carrier  x


----------

